# Intresting problem



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm looking at this Bersa .380 thunder for four hundred and something. But I was advised against it, from what I'm told they have a bad rep and four something is way to much for a bersa. Any idea's or suggestions out there.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

you can buy a bersa thunder 380 at academy in texas brand new for $249.95 i have only heard good things about it myself, here is a review of the bersa 380
http://www.gunblast.com/Bersa_Thunder380.htm


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Should be no more than $250. and the people you hear complaining about them don't have one. If you want a .380, it's hard to beat.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

See Eagle Imports. Better yet here's the page for MSRP. I think someone is very optimistic, price-wise. http://www.bersafirearmsusa.com/main_prices.php


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

I have one,and it's a keeper.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey thanks guys, it truly does sound like a great gun. In the end I should of just went with my gut feeling. After all everyone said I maid a poor choice by buying a 1911 and I love her to death. Thinking the Thunder is going to be the same way. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep, good pistol, but $400 is _extremely_ steep for one.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

It is pretty step of a price from what I've been reading. But to tell the truth I don't mind it. Due to the fact that I haven't found very good service when shopping for guns. And this local dealer near my mom's has always treated me and my family very good. So I don't mind dishing out a little more for great service.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree. That price is over kill. 2 something is the range.You can buy several boxes of ammo with the left over $$$$$$$ you save. Good luck.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

who are these friends of yours that keep telling you that you're buying the wrong gun? what kind of guns do they have?


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> who are these friends of yours that keep telling you that you're buying the wrong gun? what kind of guns do they have?


Half swear up and down by the sig the others by the glock. I however am like the black sheep of the group. The 1911 is my favorite, it's what works best for me.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> See Eagle Imports. Better yet here's the page for MSRP. I think someone is very optimistic, price-wise. http://www.bersafirearmsusa.com/main_prices.php


those are manufacturors prices....look here
http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/hunting/center_fire_handguns&start=0&selectedSKU=0357-00877-3806


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your help guys. But some how I walked in the store with all intent to pick up the .380 but instead walked out with a Sig .22... It's alright though the .380 is on my list of things to get next. :smt023


----------

